
A Look at Winget, Windows Package Manager for Windows 10 - crpietschmann
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBlBHsleMqY
======
aspenmayer
Perhaps link to the writeup next time. It's not against guidelines and I don't
speak for HN or its users, but video posts tend to not do as well as text
posts for reasons I don't understand. Just an observation.

[https://build5nines.com/windows-gets-package-manager-with-
wi...](https://build5nines.com/windows-gets-package-manager-with-winget-cli-
utility/)

